# First flys on my Great Granfathers vise



## marshdonkey (Aug 9, 2013)

Recently inherited my great grandfathers vise and tying supplies. Tied up a clouser first and thought it turned out pretty, got a big head thinking it cant be that hard and then tied up a shrimp/crab/something. Not sure Im using the right materials for what i was going for though. Planning on going out this weekend and getting some pointers and material from the guys at the fly shop. Been lurking for a while but hope to be around more and picking up some tips.


----------



## aholguin01 (Apr 30, 2014)

Good Job!!


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

Way better than my first! or second.....


----------



## marshdonkey (Aug 9, 2013)

*Stacking deer didnt go so well....*

Does anyone have a tip or two they would like to share? Looking to tie something like a Borski slider... Dont think i have enough hackle tied in behind the first go at the deer hair, Maybe if i had used a contrasting color it would have been more visible. As you can see that is not really the issue at hand though, having a heck of a time stacking the the hair. Consistency with texture is really where I am having trouble. Some areas have the texture and density that are desirable but others are sparse and do not hav ethe appearance of stacked deer at all. I'm sure with practice it will come but i would sure appreciate any tips anyone would be willing to share.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

What works for me with deer hair is when you first tie it, give it a couple of loose wraps, then push down on the hair with your thumb, where your loose wraps are. Then really tighten those wraps without letting it spin. Follow that up with some more tight wraps and if you want, let it spin. That should help you gain some control over the spinning part. Personally though, if I'm tying sliders, I won't spin the hair. I just tie it in place, up to you though. 

In the fly above, it looks like your problem with consistency may be coming with leaving fuzz in at the base of the deer hair. Pull or cut all that crud out. I can tell you right now though, redfish don't care about how consistent the deer hair is, they'll eat it.


----------



## moblackty (Feb 8, 2013)

One note on tying hair. Hair varies by its location on the hide by its density, amount of sub hair to deal with, amount of oil, how cured etc etc. You will do very well, just be observant on where hair came from on body. Have fun


----------



## Xplorin08 (Jan 18, 2011)

Nice work!! Good luck testing those out on the water!!


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

they look great, now go catch some marsh donkeys and post up some pictures of them.


----------



## seadave (Feb 7, 2005)

Wow... You have a gift... great work


----------



## marshdonkey (Aug 9, 2013)

Thank you all for your tips! Have not had the opportunity to tie any more sliders and work on my deer hair stacking. I did however get out on my paddle board and hit the lights behind the house on Friday night. The trout and the reds were out and angry at the little shad and shrimp, not so much my clouser. Lots of looks, a couple follows and one hit. This went on for about an hour before I decided i needed to change my game plan, i headed back to the house and tied up this guy. My attempt at a crazy charlie, went with a bigger bead chain to get a faster sink rate and more of an erratic action, was thinking fleeing shrimp, used a mono over wrap on the shank to simulate the body. 

Tied on a lighter leader, really seeing the benefits of a 12 lb. flouro in the lights and my new fly and it was on like donkey kong!! Not much for weight but i sure did get some numbers. Stopped counting after the ten or eleventh trout, most 12-15". Managed to catch a nice 24" red, not big but my biggest on a 12 lb. leader, was lucky enough that she ran to the center of the canal and not back into the pilings. Nothing cooler that paddling in the dark and catching these fish! Sorry for the lack of pictures, balancing on a board in the dark with a paddle, rod and a ticked of red fish is no place for me to be trying to take pictures.

I feel like too many of us forget how truly blessed we are to be able to experience the things we do. Casting to a laid up red fish, getting a look, a follow, a strike, strip set and fish on! Getting towed around by one of Gods great creatures, bring her to hand and then watching her swim away so we can do it all again another day. That three minutes and many more like it are etched into my brain, even on the rainiest and windiest of days i can still sit inside and go fishing just thinking about theses times. That my friends is something a very few of us have the privilege of experiencing. We are a community that talks about it here but we represent a very small number in the bigger picture. 

Bring glory and honor to God in all we do and things will be alright! 

Tight lines brothers!


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Amen to that! God reveals himself in great ways when I'm outdoors and I couldn't agree more that we are very blessed to be able to enjoy His creation in the way we do. 

Good lookin crazy charlie too. The smaller #4-6 gotchas and crazy charlie type patterns have become huge confidence patterns for me when the fish get skiddish.


----------

